# Gericht untersagt den Versand von SMS-Spam



## Anonymous (5 März 2003)

Zitat von www.heise.de:



Gericht untersagt den Versand von SMS-Spam
[05.03.2003 10:54 ]


Das Landgericht Berlin untersagt in einem jetzt bekannt gewordenen Urteil[1] vom 14.
Januar 2003 (Aktenzeichen 15 O 420/02) den unerwünschten Versand von SMS-Werbung
als rechtswidrigen Eingriff in das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht des Empfängers. 

(... Rest bitte selbst aufrufen ...)


URL dieses Artikels:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-05.03.03-001/

Links in diesem Artikel:
  [1] http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030078.htm
  [2] http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB
  [3] http://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/recht/bln/rs/lg_mail2.htm





Copyright 2003 by Heise Zeitschriften Verlag


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2003)

Das Problem dürfte einzig die Durchsetzung werden...


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dürfte einzig die Durchsetzung werden...


Wie wahr, wie wahr......
*Eine 0190-Beschwerde-Odyssee*
http://www.heise.de/ct/aktuell/data/hob-07.03.03-000/

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2003)

Und noch was zum Thema:

Verbraucherschutz vor 0190-Spam greift nicht

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-07.03.03-001/

Gruß
tf


----------

